
Google invites Kenyan anti-gay activist to Web Rangers conference - lladnar
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/sep/30/google-invites-kenyan-anti-gay-ezekiel-mutua-web-rangers-conference
======
nikolay
This shows how impotent the new liberals are: when you cannot defeat people
with arguments, you start twisting arms. This is terror, not liberty. And it
is a defeat, not a victory. You cannot be promoting diversity while censoring
people's views on the world, i.e. suppressing thoughts' and ideas' diversity!
Next thing, you ban Christianity, the Bible, and Islam. You can't have claims
about tolerance, about being morally and humanely superior, and yet be most
intolerant, and not being able to handle the fact that not all people think
the same way. Substantiate your claims and you will prove your "enemies"
wrong!

